# It's over!!!!



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

After a grueling 12 months and 5 weeks of slave labor at my internship Iam happy to inform you that I have 1 week left at my internship and will be graduating on January 18th at 3 PM..
It's been great fun and I thank each and every one who have been here for me..
I hope to enter a different stage of my culinary experience and will be available to anyone who has questions and/or concerns regarding school.
It's been alot of fun..

Thank you again..
Danielle:chef:


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Congratulations! What a terrific kickoff to the new year!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Danielle.

This is great! Enjoy school to the last minute!
I wish you the best!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Danielle, that is great news! Congratulations, and best wishes for much success and happiness in your career.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CTD Congratulations. It's been fun watching your progress with your posts. Now go out into the "real world" and make a difference (in your life anyway) with your new found knowledge and just remember be humble for a while.
Good luck!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

12 months, five weeks...what, no *hours??* 

Even though the culinary profession is not the easiest path on which to embark, it certainly is one of the most rewarding. I hope you always enjoy it. Best of luck wielding chef's knives - weapon of choice for anyone who loves to cook and eat :chef:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great to see you again Daneille,

It's been alot of fun watching you go through Culinary School.
I always felt good about you and your honesty.

I wish you a long,healthy and "Happy" career!
My best
cc

:chef:


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Congratulations!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Excellent news, Danielle. I know you'll work as hard after graduation as you did in school. Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Actually, Danielle, it's only just begun (the fun part, that is)! I wish you the best in your career.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation Danielle!


I am sure you will do great in your new profession!


----------



## chefcassanova (Jan 14, 2002)

Congratulations Danielle. I'm pretty new hear, but I read some of your past posts, and I think that you are going to do great. Just remember that just because school's over dosen't mean that the learning stops. I think that most of us can agree that nine tenths of the culinary knowledge gained comes after school, working hands on. In our ever changing industry you can never stop learning. Read alot of recent periodicals and network with other chef's like the ones on this message board. :chef:


----------

